# Thinking of ordering BS100 bronze!?



## totorol

Hi, Just want to know how long will it be ready to ship if ordering now?

If paying half now, the estimate time of the other half will be?

The bronze of BS100 is such a beauty!

Thank you!

Tony


----------



## arutlosjr11

Thank you for your interest. Please address these questions directly to Aquadive via their website, as they are best suited to accurately answer them. 

Hope to have you part of the family soon!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## totorol

arutlosjr11 said:


> Thank you for your interest. Please address these questions directly to Aquadive via their website, as they are best suited to accurately answer them.
> 
> Hope to have you part of the family soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Thank you for your info., I emiled them already, but still got no reply from them yet...!
Thanks, Arutlosjr11.
The bronze with the brownie is a real match!! Your pictures itches me a lot!!(nice pics BTW)
I would like to have it if they still offering the discount!!

Tony


----------



## arutlosjr11

totorol said:


> Thank you for your info., *I emiled them already, but still got no reply from them yet*...!
> Thanks, Arutlosjr11.
> The bronze with the brownie is a real match!! Your pictures itches me a lot!!(nice pics BTW)
> I would like to have it if they still offering the discount!!
> 
> Tony


Tony... These are top notch guys and will get back to you ASAP. Currently, they are swamped as they are putting together all previous orders. Regardless, they will answer your questions as promptly as possible.

As far as the watch goes, it's amazing. Wait till you see it on your wrist...


----------



## totorol

arutlosjr11 said:


> Tony... These are top notch guys and will get back to you ASAP. Currently, they are swamped as they are putting together all previous orders. Regardless, they will answer your questions as promptly as possible.
> 
> As far as the watch goes, it's amazing. Wait till you see it on your wrist...


Guess I will have to wait then!!
Thanks again!


----------



## Ames

Can you update the thread if you hear back?


----------



## arutlosjr11

We are swamped assembling, regulating, and getting the Bronze BS100 models ready to ship, in addition to the BS 100N orders. It was our most popular release yet, so orders were overwhelming. Keep in mind that Switzerland is seven hours ahead of EST. Our hours of operation are Mon - Fri, 9am - 5pm. Add in all the phone calls, emails (which can and do get delayed by servers), LiveChat sessions on the website, dealing with vendors, and shipping/watchmaking; and it makes for delayed response times.

Rest assured we will get back to you as soon as we can. Posting on the forum does not warrant a faster reply, as we do not monitor it for sales or service. It is simply a place for our owners and customers to gather and discuss their watches and post photos and reviews. And Bill and Ariel are our moderators, not employees of Aquadive. 

The wait time is a few days once your order is placed. Our master watchmaker regulates each movement in 5 positions during assembly, and before shipping, and that takes a few days.

Thanks for your interest."



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ames

Sounds like mine shipped. So I'd say they are doing a good job of getting them out fast even for those that didn't pre-order. They have always responded to my emails with-in hours. They probably should just update their order confirmation email to say we ship in X days so don't worry.

I can't wait. Great looking watch.


----------



## arutlosjr11

Ames said:


> Sounds like mine shipped. So I'd say they are doing a good job of getting them out fast even for those that didn't pre-order. They have always responded to my emails with-in hours. They probably should just update their order confirmation email to say we ship in X days so don't worry.
> 
> I can't wait. Great looking watch.


Congrats... I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## totorol

Congrats, Ames!!
Now waiting for mine.....just ordered..... hopefully I can get it by next week!!

As you said, Arutlosjr11, wait til it gets on my wrist.... it must be awesome!!

Tony


----------



## arutlosjr11

Update the thread with pics guys as soon as you receive them!!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jinefly

totorol said:


> Ames,
> I still hear no reply!!??
> Guess they are too busy!
> 
> Tony


It sound so bad, and a bit down


----------



## arutlosjr11

jinefly said:


> It sound so bad, and a bit down


What's sounds bad???

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## totorol

jinefly said:


> It sound so bad, and a bit down


Jinefly,

They are just busy at assembling those amazing watches!!
I got hold of them on their web site, and chat with them.
They are very nice and respond me email right away!
I have ordered a BS100 bronze, and they can be shipped within 2 days, thats fast!!

If you would like to contact them, I will recommend you chat with one of their reps on their site!

Tony


----------



## arutlosjr11

Any new bronze arrivals?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## totorol

arutlosjr11 said:


> Any new bronze arrivals?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yup! Arutlosjr11!!

I figure its better to post it in the Dive watch forum, so....
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/just-wanna-share-new-bronze~-693027.html

Post in there a few days now!!
It's wonderful!!
Nice work Aquadive!!

Tony


----------



## Ames

Got mine last week but don't have pics yet.


----------



## arutlosjr11

How are you liking it?


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Zenrag

arutlosjr11 said:


> How are you liking it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Hi Ariel,

Do you know about the shipping status of the SS casebacks, or is this also a question for Aquadive direct?

I just ordered a black bronze.

Many thanks!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

You should check with Aquadive directly.

Bill



Zenrag said:


> Hi Ariel,
> 
> Do you know about the shipping status of the SS casebacks, or is this also a question for Aquadive direct?
> 
> I just ordered a black bronze.
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## Zenrag

W. C. Bartlett said:


> You should check with Aquadive directly.
> 
> Bill


Dear Bill,
I understand that you guys are moderators and are not intimately linked up with ordering with Aquadive, and that you cannot guarantee information provided, but if you are going to be mod's here, would you guys not be able to provide at least basic availability information?

Otherwise, we we are left with getting the information from Aquadive ourselves and posting here ourselves.

Is this the manner that you are asking us to share information?

Thanks

PS, I did check with Aquadive already.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Noted.



Zenrag said:


> Dear Bill,
> I understand that you guys are moderators and are not intimately linked up with ordering with Aquadive, and that you cannot guarantee information provided, but if you are going to be mod's here, would you guys not be able to provide at least basic availability information?
> 
> Otherwise, we we are left with getting the information from Aquadive ourselves and posting here ourselves.
> 
> Is this the manner that you are asking us to share information?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS, I did check with Aquadive already.


----------



## Zenrag

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Noted.


Bill,

Steve will get back with me sometime next week on the delivery status.

Many thanks


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Zenrag said:


> Dear Bill,
> I understand that you guys are moderators and are not intimately linked up with ordering with Aquadive, and that you cannot guarantee information provided, but if you are going to be mod's here, would you guys not be able to provide at least basic availability information?
> 
> Otherwise, we we are left with getting the information from Aquadive ourselves and posting here ourselves.
> 
> Is this the manner that you are asking us to share information?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> PS, I did check with Aquadive already.


Read this thread,

https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/how-contact-aquadive-regarding-service-your-ad-timepiece-659245.html

Specifically,

_*"The reason being, this Aquadive forum is solely for the enjoyment of our fans and Aquadive owners, and it provides a place for them to congregate and discuss their watches and share photos. The forum is run by WUS moderators who cannot handle CS issues, as they are not employees of Aquadive. And the forum does not serve as a means to help with CS issues or questions. Also, Aquadive's CSR's do not check the forum, and every case needs to be tracked via an Aquadive CSR through the Aquadive website."
*_


----------



## Zenrag

Many thanks for your comment but the question was not addressed to you.

Shouldn't basic availability information be available here in the forum?

The Mods have posted such information here before with respect to all models. Cheers !



PloProf Pimp said:


> Read this thread,
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/how-contact-aquadive-regarding-service-your-ad-timepiece-659245.html
> 
> Specifically,
> 
> _*"The reason being, this Aquadive forum is solely for the enjoyment of our fans and Aquadive owners, and it provides a place for them to congregate and discuss their watches and share photos. The forum is run by WUS moderators who cannot handle CS issues, as they are not employees of Aquadive. And the forum does not serve as a means to help with CS issues or questions. Also, Aquadive's CSR's do not check the forum, and every case needs to be tracked via an Aquadive CSR through the Aquadive website."
> *_


----------



## arutlosjr11

Zenrag,

"Whenever Aquadive has any news they want posted on the Forum, they send it to either MOD to post. If it isn't posted on the forum, then all questions need to be addressed to an Aquadive CSR via their website, as that is the way they conduct business.

There is no reason for you to get info from Aquadive, and then post it here. Just deal directly with the company concerning your issue or order. The forum only accounts for a tiny fraction of Aquadive's worldwide business, as they use many methods of advertising. So the vast majority of their customers do not even belong to this forum. So their customers do not come here looking for order or service info. 

Add to that fact, that there are many different threads here, and most new members that visit, don't even do a search for the info they require. They just post a new duplicate thread or reply post, when the info was easily found if they had just utilized the search function at the top right of the page. 

So it just creates misinformation and/or confusion when you have multiple posts and threads, especially regarding issues that need to be addressed to Aquadive directly via their official website. Their business hours are Monday - Friday, 9am to 5pm CST. So as MODS of WUS, we do not have access to info 24/7. Aquadive will be closed tomorrow, as it is Memorial Day holiday. So bearing all that in mind, please be patient in waiting for a reply via their website.

Thanks for your understanding."

Ariel -


----------



## Zenrag

Thanks for your thorough response Ariel

Like I said I have communicated with Steve.

But I am not the only customer (I did order my third AD) who I looking for info on the bronze. Aquadive staff are top notch but it would be nice to know basic info to understand before order and getting into AD's production plan.



arutlosjr11 said:


> Zenrag,
> 
> "Whenever Aquadive has any news they want posted on the Forum, they send it to either MOD to post. If it isn't posted on the forum, then all questions need to be addressed to an Aquadive CSR via their website, as that is the way they conduct business.
> 
> There is no reason for you to get info from Aquadive, and then post it here. Just deal directly with the company concerning your issue or order. The forum only accounts for a tiny fraction of Aquadive's worldwide business, as they use many methods of advertising. So the vast majority of their customers do not even belong to this forum. So their customers do not come here looking for order or service info.
> 
> Add to that fact, that there are many different threads here, and most new members that visit, don't even do a search for the info they require. They just post a new duplicate thread or reply post, when the info was easily found if they had just utilized the search function at the top right of the page.
> 
> So it just creates misinformation and/or confusion when you have multiple posts and threads, especially regarding issues that need to be addressed to Aquadive directly via their official website. Their business hours are Monday - Friday, 9am to 5pm CST. So as MODS of WUS, we do not have access to info 24/7. Aquadive will be closed tomorrow, as it is Memorial Day holiday. So bearing all that in mind, please be patient in waiting for a reply via their website.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding."
> 
> Ariel -


----------



## arutlosjr11

Zenrag said:


> Thanks for your thorough response Ariel
> 
> Like I said I have communicated with Steve.
> 
> But I am not the only customer (I did order my third AD) who I looking for info on the bronze. Aquadive staff are top notch but it would be nice to know basic info to understand before order and getting into AD's production plan.


Zenrag,

I write this as a person and not as a mod since you seem to be a person that is an AD lover like myself.

I understand your frustration as I raised the same argument before becoming an Aquadive Mod. I can tell you that being one has taught me to have patience and I have gained a better understanding on "how the process works."

When we receive information we post it immediately, as we want to have a forum of well-informed enthusiasts. With that being said most AD lovers/ watch enthusiasts do not post on WUS or any other forum and do use the AD website as their sole form of communication and fact finding regarding the brand. Sometimes we the mods are at the mercy of the process aswell as we must remember that Aquadive is very busy filling worldwide orders, answering worldwide emails, worldwide live chats and shipping... worldwide.

And, somewhere in between, AD finds time to develop, build, and innovate the beauties we wear on our wrists... Now that's a lot to do and we, including myself, should support that with the only two ingredients we can add, patience and understanding.

Another thing to remember is that the mods have full time jobs that require our attention as well. In between solving burglaries, robberies and homicides, I try to find time to edit, comment and high-five the AD lovers on this forum along with my Dive Watch forum family as well. Trus tme, my time is spread thin but I think that AD and the community is deserving of my time and efforts.

With all of the above being said, I personally promise that I, along with Bill, will continue to do the best that we can to provide this community with the most up to date info available to us, your AD mods... 

Thank you for being a supporter as well...


----------



## Zenrag

Thanks again for your response Ariel.

T



arutlosjr11 said:


> Zenrag,
> 
> I write this as a person and not as a mod since you seem to be a person that is an AD lover like myself.
> 
> I understand your frustration as I raised the same argument before becoming an Aquadive Mod. I can tell you that being one has taught me to have patience and I have gained a better understanding on "how the process works."
> 
> When we receive information we post it immediately, as we want to have a forum of well-informed enthusiasts. With that being said most AD lovers/ watch enthusiasts do not post on WUS or any other forum and do use the AD website as their sole form of communication and fact finding regarding the brand. Sometimes we the mods are at the mercy of the process aswell as we must remember that Aquadive is very busy filling worldwide orders, answering worldwide emails, worldwide live chats and shipping... worldwide.
> 
> And, somewhere in between, AD finds time to develop, build, and innovate the beauties we wear on our wrists... Now that's a lot to do and we, including myself, should support that with the only two ingredients we can add, patience and understanding.
> 
> Another thing to remember is that the mods have full time jobs that require our attention as well. In between solving burglaries, robberies and homicides, I try to find time to edit, comment and high-five the AD lovers on this forum along with my Dive Watch forum family as well. Trus tme, my time is spread thin but I think that AD and the community is deserving of my time and efforts.
> 
> With all of the above being said, I personally promise that I, along with Bill, will continue to do the best that we can to provide this community with the most up to date info available to us, your AD mods...
> 
> Thank you for being a supporter as well...


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

_*The Bronze is also featured in our web store. And it was first announced on many different watch blogs and via email, not just the forum.

*_AQUADIVE Bathyscaphe Bronze brown edition - AQUADIVE Store


----------

